# power outage bummer



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

My new Panasonic VT50 arrived Friday at noon. I set it up quickly just to start breaking in the display with the colored slides for a few hours while I slept that afternoon (I work nights). 
I got out of bed app. 7:00pm and started to connect the tv up to the cable box for a few hours of tv viewing before going to work.
No joke, as I started to connect the tv to the cable box, the electric power to the house shut off. We live in WV and were caught in that freak thunderstorm/windstorm that hit the upper east coast.
So here I've sat all weekend watching a blank screen on a brand new tv with no idea how long the power will be out.
Also this was the worst weekend to have a power outage with record setting heat waves.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, I saw some of the images on the news about that storm. It was crazy the damage it caused. I hope that things return to normal soon for you guys down there.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Got power back on yesterday, but AC (air conditioning) system not operating properly, not cooling house much.

I started to run the colored slides to break in my new tv but even with the brightness and contrast settings fairly low (~25 out of 100), the tv is still running above 90 degrees. It's acting like a little heater in my house, so I guess I'll have to keep it off until the AC is fixed. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

gdstupak said:


> My new Panasonic VT50 arrived Friday at noon. I set it up quickly just to start breaking in the display with the colored slides for a few hours while I slept that afternoon (I work nights).
> I got out of bed app. 7:00pm and started to connect the tv up to the cable box for a few hours of tv viewing before going to work.
> No joke, as I started to connect the tv to the cable box, the electric power to the house shut off. We live in WV and were caught in that freak thunderstorm/windstorm that hit the upper east coast.
> So here I've sat all weekend watching a blank screen on a brand new tv with no idea how long the power will be out.
> Also this was the worst weekend to have a power outage with record setting heat waves.


Hello,
I truly feel terrible about your situation. You know the World is upside down when it is over 20 Degrees warmer in West Virginia than it is in Southwest Florida! No doubt, both the extreme heat and storms will dissipate up there. I was thinking about those in WVA due to the absurd amount of attention being lavished on those who were on the Amtrak Train (NYC-CHI) that had to stop due to downed trees ahead on the tracks. All the while they had A/C, food and water and were quickly placed on Buses while hundreds of thousands of West Virginia Residents were without power. I can only wish for a speedy recovery to your neck of the woods..
All the best,
JJ


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

My in-laws were up from Kissimme FL this weekend. I always nag them to get up here for a weekend to get away from that Florida heat and humidity. 
2004, I lived in Kissimmee/Orlando when those 3 hurricanes hit all one summer. The last hurricane in August knocked my power out for 3 weeks.

This weekend I watched the news giving some stats on how many people are without power at various areas, but the number of people doesn't really let you know how bad and widespread the damage is. The percentage of people without power is the real eye opener... 88%-90% of all people were without power in my county and the 6 counties surrounding mine. 
Luckily I live in an important area, Beckley, so we were taken care of fairly quickly. Outlying areas will be out for awhile longer.
Yesterday (Monday) was the first time here that we saw outside help (National Guard) coming in with water and ice.

Time to shut down the laptop for awhile because it is blowing warm air into the room.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

So sorry to hear about all the damage and power outages. I put in a whole house generator 14 years ago because we had multiple outages even with blue skies!


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

gdstupak said:


> My new Panasonic VT50 arrived Friday at noon. I set it up quickly just to start breaking in the display with the colored slides for a few hours while I slept that afternoon (I work nights).
> I got out of bed app. 7:00pm and started to connect the tv up to the cable box for a few hours of tv viewing before going to work.
> No joke, as I started to connect the tv to the cable box, the electric power to the house shut off. We live in WV and were caught in that freak thunderstorm/windstorm that hit the upper east coast.
> So here I've sat all weekend watching a blank screen on a brand new tv with no idea how long the power will be out.
> Also this was the worst weekend to have a power outage with record setting heat waves.


Dude! Same thing happened to me when I hooked up my Panny AE7000U projector. Didn't have it installed for 2 hours then that storm rolled through. I think lightning struck my house...

It had a real War of the Worlds feeling when the power was out with the constant backdrop of lightning... Plus watching the trees in the front and back yard almost laying on the ground from the 85mph winds was a real sight.

I'm just west of DC in Chantilly.

Pretty unsetteling...


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Since I've lived in Alberta in 15 years the power has only gone out 3-4 times, never more than 6 hours. Then again, we have to deal with -40 lack-of-heat waves. There are decent backup generators that will run your house. Check out your local Kohler Power Systems distributor.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

phreak said:


> There are decent backup generators that will run your house. Check out your local Kohler Power Systems distributor.


I had a choice of either buying a backup generator or a new tv. I chose the tv.
Kidding aside, it's not unusual for power to go out here during winter because of ice storms, we always think about getting a generator eventually.
We did own a very nice generator when we lived in Florida but it was stolen several years ago.


----------



## vseprosto90211 (Jan 16, 2020)

Read all the comments and feel, that I'm not along with this power outage problem. During winter ice storms always had multiple outages, so eventually decided to buy a generator. Think I need a dual fuel option, I suppose, it will be handy as a backup. Maybe someone can recommend the exact model. Honda, Duromax, Champion? I think 10000 watts would be enough, during the outages. I searched the net and was recommended to read this guide https://pickadvisor.org/best-generator-for-food-trucks/#2979 on one of the forums. Maybe DuroMax XP12000EH would be a good option? It would be great to get feedback from you guys! I would really appreciate it.


----------

